# Nfu



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have been with NFU for 3 years now and I am paying £950 a year to insure my 2 liter Diesel Auris which I though was ok for a 21 year old until I tried a quote with Direct line and the same car with me is £480 per year:doublesho I tried a quote for a VW Golf GT TDI 140 which I think will be my next car which is group 12/13 and that was £650 a year.
My renewal is coming up so I think I will be changing cover and saving a good bit of dosh.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Ross said:


> Well I have been with NFU for 3 years now and I am paying £950 a year to insure my 2 liter Diesel Auris which I though was ok for a 21 year old until I tried a quote with Direct line and the same car with me is £480 per year:doublesho I tried a quote for a VW Golf GT TDI 140 which I think will be my next car which is group 12/13 and that was £650 a year.
> My renewal is coming up so I think I will be changing cover and saving a good bit of dosh.


Thanks for that 

:lol:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Both mine and SWMBO's policies are with NFU. They were only a little bit more expensive than the cheapest i could find when ringing round but I feel the extra is worth it for the way they deal with customers. in the last year i've needed replacement certs due to private plate changes, a 3 day addition of another car and various other bits and every time I just pop into my local NFU office and they could not be any more helpful including actually knowing who I am and have not once charged me any form of fee!


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Have a word with them before leaving in case you can negotiate them down. As said above NFU are a really good company to deal with.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`ve delt with the NFU for many years insuring alsorts from cars to buildings, reasonable prices, easy to deal with and there`s two local offices close by to me so you can always pop in and talk to someone if needed. Better than an overseas call centre without a doubt


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

One thing though Ross, Directline in my experience is a crap insurer!

My mrs had a bump and they were a nightmare. On top of that their bodyshop crashed her car! 

I would never use them ever!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was just experimenting so I am not sure who to change to next.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Another thumbs up for the NFU, been with them for a couple of years, one classic policy and one normal policy, the cost of the normal policy is slightly more than elsewhere, but the fact that things are done quickly, no fuss, without admin fees etc etc is what kept me with them, also as I have two policies with them they rolled the payments into one monthly payment, and they will also do that the more polices you add with them, i.e. home insurance etc etc will roll it all into one payment, not a major thing, but it is more convenient with just one payment.

Personally, I made two claims on my classic policy last year and it was all sorted quickly without fuss and everything done was my choice, repairer, costs etc they jusy picked up the tab, priceless that is when you are talking about something that you have spent years working on, spending money on etc, better than being *told* who your vehicle is going to (I know all other insureres will allow you to take your vehicle where you like, but it isnt without fuss, NFU, no fuss at all).

Just trying to bring to the attention of the OP that price isnt always everything, give them a call and if you can give them a copy of a quote, then they will give you the best possible price for as near as dammit cover.

Hope this helps.


----------

